# Uphill Swoop Besitzer aus Raum Stuttgart



## Placib87 (20. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte mir ein neues Fully zulegen und liebäugle nach dem Swoop 175 7.0.
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/superenduro/swoop-175/swoop-175-70/

Das Bike liegt genau in meinem Budget und ich hab nur positives gehört und hier gelesen. Das Design finde ich auch sehr ansprechend.

Mein Problem: Mein Fahrprofil ist sehr breit angelegt. Soll heißen Up/downhill 50/50%. Trails (bis S3)/ Touren und auch Bikepark (Bad Wildbad/Wattkopf) soll es allesamt meistern.

Ich hab hier leider sehr wenige Beiträge zum Uphill-Verhalten gefunden. Leider nur Anmerkungen in Nebensätzen, die ich nicht gut deuten kann. Ich habe bisher leider nur auf Leihräder zurückgegriffen, immer für den Richtigen Einsatzort.

Kann mir hier ein Touren-Fahrer berichten, wie sich das Bike Uphill verhält?
Sind auch lange Anstiege mit Höhenunterschied von 1500m am Tag möglich? Oder wird das eher zur Qual?
Gibt es im Raum Stuttgart/Pforzheim/Karlsruhe Swooper (18"), der mir für 1-2h das Bike für einen behutsamen Uphill-Test leihen könnten? Würde mich natürlich erkenntlich zeigen.
Leider ist die nächste Testmöglichkeit von Radon an Ostern, da bin ich verhindert.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


Edit: Ich wollte den schwachsinnigen Titel noch editieren, weiß nicht wie :/
Budget für ein zweites Bike (Touren) ist leider nicht vorhanden


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Februar 2015)

Hi,

auch wenn ich für Radon arbeite und daher meine "Empfehlung" natürlich kritisch beäugt werden könnte, hier meine persönliche Meinung zum Swoop:

Ich bin die letzten 2 1/2 Jahre das Slide 150 in 26" gefahren und werde nun zum Swoop 175 wechseln. Ich konnte das Swoop 6.0 die letzten 8 Tage in den Bergen testen und muss sagen, dass ich vom Uphill-Verhalten erstaunt bin. Der längste Uphill war gut 6km lang und hatte dabei ca. 800hm - klingt nicht sehr "spektakulär" - allerdings waren es gut 25C mit 90% Luftfeuchte auf ca. 2600m Höhe. Die Gabel beim 6.0er (RS Lyrik) ist nicht absenkbar oder blockierbar und war nur bei sehr steilen Rampen deutlich "spürbar". Es ist vollkommen klar, dass ein AM-Bike mit absenkbarer Gabel inkl. Lockout besser "klettert" - jedoch kann ich nach gut einer Woche in den Bergen eine klare Uphilltauglichkeit für das Swoop aussprechen und mich den unzähligen (positiven) Rückmeldungen anderer User anschließen. 

Und was man am Ende natürlich nicht vergessen darf: ist man erst einmal oben auf dem Berg angekommen, kannst Du dich über eine mega Abfahrtsperformance freuen 

Gruß aus Bonn,

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASt (20. Februar 2015)

Ich will niemanden überreden, aber ich habe mir für ähnliche Zwecke den Slide 650B 160 zugelegt.


----------



## tane (21. Februar 2015)

von allen meinen bikes - cc hardtail, am hardtail/140mm, canyon nerve am/140/2009, slide ed/160/2012 klettert mein swoop 8se2014 am besten (& das slide ed war a net leichter)
trotz alter & relativ niedriger max-leistung (jedenfalls im vergleich zu meinen wesentlich jüngeren rad/tour-freunden sind 1500hm touren kein prob (e. halbwegs "normales" höhenprofil vorausgesetzt, nicht lauter killerrampen), altersbedingt natürlich net an aufeinanderfolgenden tagen...
(& mit speziellen opagears [pst! 20vo - 42hi] komm ich jedenfalls überall rauf, wo die jungen mit leichteren bikes rauffahrn]
ideal wär, wennst mit einem "s" auskommst: das gibts zzt um 2200, um einen weiteren tausender gewichtstuning ....


----------



## MTPler (21. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
fahre das Swoop 9.0, das Rad kann alles ;-) eigentlich hängt es nur an Dir wie Uphill tauglich es ist. Es geht halt etwas gemütlicher im Uphill mit 14 Klio+. Ich fahre z.B. auch im Vinschgau zum HolyHansen die ca. 1300 Hm am Stück ohne Probleme hoch (3 kleine Verschnaufpausen a 5-10 min.). Auch bei uns im Pfälzerwald nehm ich kleinere ca. 25-30% Rampen (ich steige einfach nicht gerne ab) und musste feststellen das diese sich mit dem Swoop bis jetzt am aller besten meiner bisherigen Räder fahren lässt. Es erweist sich als echte Rampen Sau. Der Rest ist einfach Kondition..... meine Kumpels fahren schon seit 20 Jahren auf Downhiller normale Touren bis zu 60 Km. (jeder der das sieht erklärt sie für Verrückt, ich auch )


----------



## Velophilist (21. Februar 2015)

Wie wäre es denn mit dem Swoop 175 Expert? Habe mich mit ähnlichen Ansprüchen  dafür entschieden und bin voll zufrieden!!! Uphill - Qualität ist ganz erstaunlich, fährt vom Fahrverhalten genauso gut wie das Canyon Nerve 120 mm mit 12kg bergauf, das Gewicht fällt für mich kaum "ins Gewicht". Dazu hast du die neue FoX 36/160 mm, die super funktioniert. Habe natürlich leider keinen Vgl zu einem Nicht-Expert Swoop 175, wäre interessant. Kann aber eine volle Empfehlung für das Bike abgeben, von Toureneignung bis Bikepark. Evtl kann ja ein anderer Expert-Fahrer einen weiteren Fahreindruck beisteuern?


----------



## boarderking (21. Februar 2015)

ich hab deshalb das slide 9.0 HD gewählt. Wollte aber auch 27,5 zoll Laufräder haben. Gabel 160er Pike ist auch sehr fein!


----------



## Placib87 (22. Februar 2015)

Velophilist schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit dem Swoop 175 Expert?



Wenn ich mir das Bike auf der Homepage anschaue, hat es keine Teleskop-Sattelstange oder? Das wäre mir schon wichtig.

Danke für all eure Antworten. Ich denke auch, dass es eher an mir liegt wenn ich Bergauf scheitere, und nicht am Bike


----------



## ruben81 (22. Februar 2015)

Doch, ist ne Reverb Stealth drin


----------



## Placib87 (23. Februar 2015)

Noch ne vielleicht blöde Fraga zum Expert: Warum haben die vorne ein 27,5 Laufrad bei 20mm weniger Federweg montiert? Welche Eigenschaften ergeben sich daraus? Wie ist das Zusammenspiel von Laufradgröße und Federweg? (hab ich forum leider keinen Sticky gefunden).

Ich muss die 500km doch in Kauf nehmen und Probefahren. Gibt es auf dem Firmengelände in Bonn nur einen Parpkplatz oder einen kleinen "Pseudo-Parkour"?


----------



## tane (23. Februar 2015)

wenn ich spekulieren soll:
front vlt einen hauch tiefer (müßte man die genaue einbaulänge der gabeln vergleichen, theoretisch hast vr-axe 19mm höher & 20mm weniger federweg), lenkwinkel sollte fast gleich sein
vielleicht rollen die größeren räder einen hauch besser über hindernisse
bei wildestem gebolze über gröbstes gelände spürst vielleicht die 20mm weniger federweg
das sind rein theoretische vermutungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Placib87 (23. Februar 2015)

Danke 
Mountainbiken ist heute auch ne Wissenschaft^^

http://www.radon-bikes.de/service/testcenter/
Im Odenwald (100km von mir) gibts auch ein Testcenter. Ich frag einfach mal an ob die Swoops und Slides da haben. Das ist wohl der einfachste Weg das geeignete Bike zu finden.


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. Februar 2015)

Placib87 schrieb:


> Noch ne vielleicht blöde Fraga zum Expert: Warum haben die vorne ein 27,5 Laufrad bei 20mm weniger Federweg montiert? Welche Eigenschaften ergeben sich daraus? Wie ist das Zusammenspiel von Laufradgröße und Federweg? (hab ich forum leider keinen Sticky gefunden).
> 
> Ich muss die 500km doch in Kauf nehmen und Probefahren. Gibt es auf dem Firmengelände in Bonn nur einen Parpkplatz oder einen kleinen "Pseudo-Parkour"?


Warum vorn nur 160mm. Für Biker die das Swoop auch auf Touren verwenden wollen sind die neuen 160er Gabeln optimal mit
den 27,5" Vorderrad ergibt das eine Einheit die gegen die 180er nur im Park bei vielen Fahrten bei schnellen Bikern eine frühere
Grenze hat . Aber eine viel bessere Uphill durch bessere Regelbarkeit und über 400 Gr. weniger. Also für alle wo der Bikepark
nur den kleineren Teil der Fahrten ist gut, aber deswegen nach Bonn mußt du nicht ( da nicht zu er Testen ). Gruß Bodo


----------



## tane (23. Februar 2015)

jo, aufs gwicht hab ich vergessen!!! das is ein reeller unterschied!


----------

